# Torno cnc , pequeña autobiografia



## diego_z (Dic 16, 2012)

autobiografia

36 años un hombre normal como cualquier otro , pero como otros no e tenido la posibilidad de seguir una carrera universitaria , 
debo decir que naci en un pequeño pueblo al norte de entre rios donde las cosas se hacen a acha y machete , donde la tecnologia no a entrado en su totalidad para realizar ciertas cosas ; dejando claro todos los procesos se hacen a pulmon y no hay nada de automatizacion , tema que me interezo desde muy chico , donde tampoco la pase muy agradable , tube algunos problemitas familiares que por ser tan chico me afectaron muchisimo , pero eso no logro que bajase mis brazos , debo decir entre otras cosas que pase parte de mi juventud viviendo con una mujer 3 años mayor que yo la cual hera concubina de mi padre , todas esas cosas me llevaron a abandonar mi secundaria la cual retome al siguiente año con muy poquisimas ganas pero que al fin y al cabo pude terminar , una vez alli me di cuenta que sin el apoyo de mi flia hera imposible seguir una carrera ya que no tenia sustento economico ( y fui un poco cag.. tambien ).
bueno a laburar ... 
mientras la hera de la computadora ni habia llegado por mis pagos , año 2005 creo , hasta ahi habia sido solo un bago ya que ni posibilidad tenia de nada solo ser empleado y burrear todos los dias .
hasta que llego ese dia magico en que un vecino que habia venido de la ciudad me oferto un pc , que momento por dios !! lo que habia soñado toda la vida se estaba cumpliendo , hera una maquina tan pequeñ que a los dos meses tube que comprarme otra , año 2006, mi situacion economica ya hera otra , el bum del internet llega donde vivo y pues alli en ese momento me entero que existen los pics y que se podia hacer con ellos , como todos primero a quemar algunos y hacer prender y apagar algunos led golpeandome al no poseer alguien que me de una mano , pero asi y todo no bajaba los brazos ,2006-2010 segui con el asm que es un lenguaje que amo hasta que empece a conseguir proyectos que nunca comercialice pero me sentia superado con ellos , desde 
comunicar dos pic por sms hasta el pequeño osciloscopio con lcd de movil siemens . https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/osciloscopio-lcd-siemens-pic-57010/
hoy me siento superado una vez mas al lograr hacer un codigo que simula el mach por asi decirlo , no es que sea el programon pero funciona .
a que voy con todo este relato ?
pues es simple , todos los años veo chicos que terminan la secundaria y se van a estudiar , a mitad de años se vuelven con el argumento de que no .... esa carrera no me va , no es para mi , el año que viene sigo otra y asi como si tal cosa siguen y siguen pendiendo de sus padres que son los que hacen todo el esfuerzo para que sus nenes sean alguien en la vida , pero bueno chavon!!! ponete las pilas y aprovecha la oportunidad que no todos tuvimos !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2012)

Gracias por compartir tu "Biografía" y apreciaciones.


----------

